# when is the best ttime



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

I've got 7 baby african Labs they are about 6 weeks old about an inch long......when is the best time to introduce them to the main tank?

Thanks


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Is this an established tank with large fish in it? Empty? Whats going on in it?


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

It's an established tank..I took the female out when she was holding in a seperate tank. when she released the little ones I put her back in the main tank...I don't think they are ready... to small. What is the right time several months or more?


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

What species??


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Also what are the size of the of the other fish?


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

Little late on getting back to this issue but all my fish are about 1 1/2 to 3 in long
here are the list of what I have in a 90 gal.
1F Pseudotropheus socolofi (Albino)
1F Blue Gourami
1 Geophagus' steindachneri
3 1m2f Labidochromis caeruleus
2 Heros efasciatus gold severum
1 Aequidens' sp. "Silversaum Green Terror
1F Metriaclima greshakei Ice Blue
2 1M 1F Metriaclima lombardoi" Kenyi
1F Copadichromis borleyi
2 Metriaclima estherae (Red Zebra)

The 7 labs are 1" long to early to put them in the main tank or should I wait longer? Thanks


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

Any Ideas!!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Id say until theyre 2- 2 1/2 inches


----------



## ragga86 (Jul 7, 2008)

When i introduce new cichlid especially smaller Zebra's into my 55gl, they are always beat to death. I usually have to buy around the same size as the others fish. And it is always my 2 livingstonii hap's that do the most damage for some reason.I thought they were pretty laid back fish?


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

If your biggest fish is only 3" then your 1" labs should be fine. 7 of them should be lots to curb any picking on the new fish syndrome. I have found that introducing small fish that don't fit into the mouths of the big fish is the way to go as they aren't viewed as competition. I just added several 1" fish to a tank with 8+ fish and they were practically ignored as they were just big enough not to be a snack.


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

Well I will introduce one or two and see what happens. 
ragga86 Any new fish you add will be attacked in some form or another..after a few days their fine....from what I seen......But I figured the little ones can hide better.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd say wait until your entirely sure they will be ok. I have had 1 1/2 inch fish that have become a snack, your Copadichromis borleyi would love a little snack. Wait until they are a bit bigger


----------

